# Endlers



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

I have fallen in love with the Endler fish. They are so small and beautiful. At the moment, I have alot of fry that I keep in a 16 litre tank. When they have grown too big and have to be sold/given away or moved. I was thinking of using my 16 litre for Endler fish. 

I know the male is usually more colourful then female and it is not wise to have all male? So I need more female then male?

How many Endlers do you think I can keep in this tank?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would only do 4 or 5 males if it has no live plants. I would not have any females or you will be overstocked before you can blink. I think I started with 6 endlers long ago... 3 months later there were over 100 of the things... given tank size males only unless you have a 20 gallon to devote to their fry.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Woah!

I didn't know Endlers were livebearers aswell. Yes, I will stick to just males then. 

Thanks


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have loads of endler's. Started with a couple bags from different sources to freshen the gene pool in a 10 gallon tank. After the 10 became overcrowded they were moved into a 40 tall. Eventually there were hundreds of them in that tank, so when a baby Carapo knife fish turned up I brought it home. By the time the Carapo had doubled in size (4"-8") there were less than 2 dozen endler's remaining in the 40. Those were moved into the 30L with my super red BN breeders, and have once again overcrowded a tank. I sell some ocaisonally, more often scoop out several dozen and drop them into other tanks for feeders. I also have a colony of several dozen blondes in the 33L that I moved from the 30 as they turned up. They're breeding more blondes, but have a long way to go to overcrowd that tank.
One large, mature female will drop several dozen fry at a time, and unlike guppies they don't eat their young. Once you have any number of breeding females the fry start coming along in waves.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Skorpy, have you looked into tiger endlers? They are the result of guppies breeding with endlers. Their are some really beautiful ones available.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Ooooooo

Want them!!! 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTVZxp2W9aBQLBpj0AXZchoaWcfFbR7pQDyAslChXflIs621IyH

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLRPevL0_7siwFzjrYyC4kPeT2KEQRpollHtxuO1iaQc_oKMDT


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Those look awesome. I wish Petsmart sold them haha..


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

DJSpahn said:


> Those look awesome. I wish Petsmart sold them haha..


Do petsmart not do them to order?
Even though my store sells them, they also sale anything you would like and order them for you.

Some more beautiful Endlers 

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSkcaAMcSy2BRtoDiCcKU9DBHLeNtjZThN24LRlIZz-mZKU63T_

These ones, my store are selling at the mo
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSM4aDJO48qAYuOBwxGrjuR3Z7hMUmhxeAPIuKs_k6_Vu7G2qP2VA


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

My understanding is that the endler's natural environment is being threatened because there's a dump nearby, and the toxic stuff is leaking into the water. So if you end up with the wild variety coloration, you should take care to keep offspring true to the wild type... but those tiger endlers are still awesome! >_<


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Well, I couldn't resist it. I ended up buying 4 Endlers.

When my 16 litre is free, I will put them in there with a couple more. All males.
I love them, they are so pretty.

What do you think? 

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/005-12.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately many hobbyists can't leave wild strains of fish as they are..they keep crossbreeding them to try and create something different..there are very few wild strains of endlers left in captivity...i have seen a number of people advertising wild strains and the fish were not even close.....
actually quite a shame..


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

You don't like them then 

To be honest, I don't see the problem if they cross breed. A fish can't be forced to breed. I personally think they make lovely looking fish.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Because I don't know much about endlers. 

Is there any photos of the original endler?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

I saw those. But wasn't sure. I take it mine are not the original?

I think they are really pretty. I do understand about the population of fish. But I really don't see a problem with cross breeding. The fish don't seem to be worried about it at the time lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are neat, Skorpy! I can't say anything because I want tiger endlers, and that's the ultimate far cry from the wild type.  I was just letting you know in case you ended up with the wild type... which I would also like to see...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here are some pic of various kinds of endlers..not all are wild of course..
i never said i didn't like them..i think they are very pretty....the problem for me is that the vast majority that are available today are hybrids...and many are crossed with guppies....they are not the same species...

http://www.google.com/search?q=endl...kIYGFtgf1yYj4Bw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=837


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

lohachata said:


> here are some pic of various kinds of endlers..not all are wild of course..
> i never said i didn't like them..i think they are very pretty....the problem for me is that the vast majority that are available today are hybrids...and many are crossed with guppies....they are not the same species...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=endl...kIYGFtgf1yYj4Bw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=837


I can appreciate what you're saying. 

If I am being honest, I wouldn't know what were original and what were crossed. When I had my 180 litre tank, I had angel fish, tiger barbs etc. I moved address and downgraded to a smaller tank, where I have for the first time got livebearers. So I have never had or seen endlers before now. I just saw them ad thought how pretty they were.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Those are neat, Skorpy! I can't say anything because I want tiger endlers, and that's the ultimate far cry from the wild type.  I was just letting you know in case you ended up with the wild type... which I would also like to see...


Tiger barbs do look awesome


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

lol. You mean endlers, right?


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

egoreise said:


> lol. You mean endlers, right?


lol. Yes.

Had tiger barbs on my mind when I posted about my last tank.

TIGER ENDLERS


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

endlers are extinct in the wild.there is only one lake in the world that has them and so many were tooken there wasnt enough to keep up with the predators.poor endlers


----------



## Piscis_Carus (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 3 males in a 20 gallon community, I love them. They're like bright spots of color when the sun shines in and hits them just right.

One has developed a very tall dorsal fin with lovely snake-skin like mottling on it. I am almost considering getting a snake-skin female guppy to breed him to...Almost. I have had guppies in the past and it gets quite insane!


----------

